

Adobe Not Worried About the Future of Flash - amock
http://blogs.adobe.com/jd/2010/03/_the_fundamental_things_apply.html

======
astrodust
If they're not worried about their future, they will fail.

Companies like Apple, to use a cliché, are always worried about their future,
and so they always innovate to compensate. If Apple wasn't worried, the iPod
Touch wouldn't exist yet since nobody else would come up with anything better
that required keeping up with.

